
You are wrong, streaming Torrents is simpler then you think O_O - davidgatti
https://github.com/davidgatti/How-to-Stream-Torrents-using-NodeJS
======
soylentcola
Streaming torrents are fairly common as far as I can tell. One of the old
clients I used to use (uTorrent perhaps) had the option to download
sequentially so you could watch a video as it was downloaded. And then
applications like Popcorn Time put the whole thing into a Netflix-like
interface to make it even easier to skim, bookmark, and stream TV shows and
movies.

As would be expected, the tech does appear to be simple but the main issues
are the ones regarding the most obvious uses: watching and sharing unlicensed
video content.

But yeah, I would love it if this was used more often as a way to do low/no
budget streaming or independent broadcast-style content. But for big players
like TV networks and movie studios, it seems like it makes more sense to just
serve content from their servers and CDNs so that anyone paying to watch
something isn't also acting as a distribution node for a torrent swarm. I know
that if I was paying for something like Netflix or HBO Now, I'd rather not use
both upload and download bandwidth if I could help it.

~~~
davidgatti
You have a valid point. People that especially do video podcast could benefit
from this technology like twit.tv.

------
pawy
WebTorrent have been there already for some time already

------
detaro
Please don't use clickbaity headlines like this on HN.

